# I can't believe how smart poodles are!



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

My previous dogs were mini daschunds and a basset hound. They were a nightmare to train and none of them were never 100% potty trained. We wanted a poodle because they're so smart and easily trained, but I wasn't holding my breath. Well, my puppy is 9 weeks old now and is pretty good about letting us know when he needs to potty. He runs to the back door and to us, back and forth a few times. If he's on the couch or bed then he whines to go out. I am shocked how fast he learned this. He had one accident in the house the day I brought him home and that's it.
Also, today I decided I would try to start teaching him basic commands, sit being the first. I wasn't expecting him to get it because he's so young, and my previous experiences with dogs. The first time I said it and put him in a sitting position (he kept jumping up trying to get the treat from my hand), the 2nd time I said it 3 times and he sat. The third time I said it once and he sat right away. I did it 5 more times in other rooms in the house and every time he sat right away. I ran in the room where my husband is to tell him. i said "Otto just learned how to sit!!" and I looked behind me and he had sat down when I said sit again! I am so proud of my little fluff ball!
I'm just blown away by how fast he picks up on things.


----------

